# Reasons for brake warning light to be on



## BlueBird1 (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
My appologies if this has been covered before - I haven't found a way to search the forum (probably blindingly obvious, but...)

The issue is that my brake warning light remains on in the morning. After a forceful activation of the brakes it will go out, but sometimes returns after a sharp corner or round-a-bout. Ultimately, after a few km's or several forceful brake activations goes out and remains that way until a following morningy.

I have not noticed any reduction in braking ability and the ABD still seems functional.

I have read my Bluebird (Altima) manual but it does not list reasons why the brake warning light should remain illuminated.

My plan is to bleed the brakes this afternoon and verify pad thickness.

Any comments and suggestions welcome.

Graham


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

You can probably just top the reservoir w/a little fluid.


----------

